# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  ماذا يعني إشتهائنا لبعض الأطعمة ؟؟

## نسيم الذكريات

ماذا يعني اشتهائنا لبعض الأطعمة؟؟؟




اشتهاء طعام معين خلال اليوم لا يعني بالضرورة رغبتنا في تناول هذا الطعام، بل قد يعني ترجمة لما ينقص جمسنا من معادن، أملاح أو سكريات. قال ألن هيرش، دكتور، ورئيس قسم معالجة الرائحة والتذوق في مؤسسةَ البحوث في شيكاغو ومؤلف كتاب (What Flavor Is Your Personality?)، " لا شك بأن الشهوة للطعام مكوّن طبيعي،
لَكنَّها ايضا تمنحنا بعض الملعومات عن نوعية الشخصية". فقد قام هيرش بعمل دراسة مطولة عن شهوة الطعام والإختيارات الغذائية وقارنها مع شخصيات أكثر من 18000 شخص لأكثر من 25 سنة. وهذه بعض النتائج التي أوردها في كتابه:





* عندما تشتهي طعاما مالحا:





ماذا يقول هذا عن جسمك: إذا كنت تشتهي شيئا مالحا مثلا الرقائق أو عيدان البطاطا المقلية، فأنت تعاني من نقص في الأملاح المعدنية. أظهرت الدراسات بأن النساء اللواتي يتناولن حمية غذائية منخفضة بالكالسيومِ يشتهين الأطعمة المالحة أكثر من أولئك اللاتي يحصلن على كفايتهن من مادة بناء العظام، يقول مايكل توردوف، دكتور وباحث في مركز مونيل للأحاسيس الكيميائية في فيلاديلفيا، معهد متخصص يدرس الطعم والرائحة، أحد الأسباب المحتملة: يزيد الصوديوم من مستويات الكالسيوم بشكل مؤقت في الدمِّ، الأمر الذي يخدع الجسم إلى الاعتقاد بأن المشكلة قد حلت. لكن ربما يكون السبب تراجعا في مستويات الأملاح المعدنية الأخرى أيضا. في دراسة على الحيوانات، وجد الباحثون بأن نقص البوتاسيوم، الكالسيوم، والحديد يسببان رغبة الحيوانات في تناول ملح المائدة.
ماذا يقول هذا عنك: أنت إنسان تمشي مع التيار. يصف هيرش الأشخاص الذين يشتهون الموالح بصفة عامة بأنهم يؤمنون بالقوة الخارجية، بمعنى أوضح، يؤمنون بأن قوة خارجية تحدد مصيرهم وليس ما يقومون به من نشاطات وأفعال.




** عندما تشتهي الشوكولا:




ماذا يقول هذا عن جسمك: تشعر برغبة في تناول الشوكولا لأنك تحتاج إلى الاسترخاء، وهذا لأن الشوكولا تحفز إفراز مادة السيروتونين. يقول هيرش، "الشوكولا مضادة للكآبة، وعندما يطلبها جسمك فهذا لانه يعاني من نقص في هرمون السعادة وهو بحاجة إلى دعم سريع".
ماذا يقول هذا عنك: هذا يعتمد على نوع الشوكولا التي تشتهيها.
الشوكولاته الداكنة: أنت روح المرح في أي مناسبة. أنت فراشة اجتماعية والعضو المناسب لتحول أي فريق عمل إلى فريق ناجح.
الشكولاتة بالحليب: أنت من النوع المتعمق والهادئ. فكرتك عن الأمسية اللطيفة هي الذهاب للركض وحيدا، أو قراءة كتاب جيد.




** عندما تشتهي التوابل:





ماذا يقول هذا عن جسمك: إذا كنت تعاني من مشكلة في التبريد، فجسمك سوف يشتهي طعم ناريا لحثك على التعرق. قد يبدو الأمر غير متوقعا ولكن هذا يفسر لماذا يعمل الأشخاص المحبون للتوابل في الأجواء الحارة دون مشكلة. يقول تامي لكاتو شاميس، دكتور ومؤلف مساعد لكتاب (The Secret to Skinny) أو سر النحافة، "يقترح بحث أخر بأن الناس يصبحون مدمنين على الأطعمة الغنية بالتوابل والشعور بالحريق، الذي يزيد من ضغط الدمّ، ودقات القلب، والتنفس السريع". 
ماذا يقول هذا عنك: الطامح إلى الكمال أنت تحب النظام، وتكره أن تضيع وقتك في التفاصيل.





** عندما تشتهي الحلويات:




- ماذا يقول هذا عن جسمك: يشبه اشتهاء الحلويات شهوة الشوكولا فهي تشير إلى حاجة جسمك لتغير المزاج أو الرغبة في رفع مستوى الطاقة بسرعة. يمتص الجسم السكّريات المصفّاة من الحلوى أسرعَ من أيّ نوع آخر من الغذاء، مما يعطيك وقودا فوريا.
ماذا يقول هذا عنك: محبو السكريات والحلويات مغامرون. يحب التلذذ بمتع الحياة، ولكنهم كثيرا ما يندمون. يحبون أن يشعروا بأنهم متميزون ومتفردون عن غيرهم.




** عندما تشتهي حلو ومالح:




- ماذا يقول هذا عن جسمك: يحتاج جسمك إلى الجلوكوز والصوديوم للعمل بشكل صحيح، لذا عندما تصبح الخلايا بطيئة (وتشعر بالتعب)، تحاول البحث عن بسكويت مالح مغطى بالشوكولا للحصول على ما فقده بسرعة.
ماذا يقول هذا عنك: أنت شخص تحب الوحدة، لكنك عبقري، أيضاً. وفقا لبيانات هيرش، الناس الذين يعتقدون بأن رقائق البطاطا المالحة المغمسة بالشوكولا طعام يقدم للملوك يميلون للابداع ولكنهم انعزاليون





منقول للفائدة ..

----------


## موالية حيدر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ...

*جداً  رائع  ..*
*ما نقلت لنا ذائقتكم  الصحية ...*
*من شوكولاتة  شهيّــة   !!!*

*فلكم كل التحيـــة ...*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*هذا مايحدث لنا فعلاً إشتهائنا لآكلات معينة ..*
*يعني ياكثر مااشتهي موالح او حلووو   ههههه عرفت السبب ليه..*
*الله يعطيكِ الف عاافيه عزيزتي نسيم..*
*نقل صحي وراائع..*
*لاعدمنا جديدكِ..*
*تحياتي..*

----------


## كياني حبك

يعيطك العاافيه

موضوع حلو وقيم

وانا مشتهيه فلافل لوول



دمتي بود

----------


## ايات الروح

موضوع جميل جدا بصراحة ومعلومات رائعة
 يعطيك العافيه على هذه المعلومات القيمه 
 وننتظر جديدك 
 :amuse:

----------


## دانة الشوق

معلومات ولا أروع 



يسلمو ياالغلا

----------


## MOONY

*معلومات قيمه الأول كل أسأل ليش ويش معنى  هذي الحاله الي تمر عليي
والحين صار عندي الإجابه
يعطيكِ الف عافيه
تحياتي

*

----------


## ليلاس

* معلومااااات قيمة ..*

*طرح صحي و مميز ..*

*تسلميييين خيتي ع الطرح ..*

*الله يعطيييك العااافية ..*

*لا خلا و لا عدم جدييييييدك*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

موالية حيدر
شذى الزهراء
كياني حبك
دانة الشوق
آيات الروح 
موني
ليلاس

الله يسلمكم عزيزاتي من كل شر
وتسلمووو على الطلة الحلوة ..
والحمدلله إن المعلومة جديدة وأفادتكم ..
دمتم جميعاً بألف خير ..

----------


## دموع ليلى

مشكوووووووووووورةأختي يعطيكي الف عافيه موضوع يفتح النفس

----------


## عفاف الهدى

خوش معلومات 
دوم اشتهي شبسااااااااااات

----------


## حساسه بزياده

موضوع جداً رائع ومفيد 
ويشعر بالجوع :toung:

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

دموع ليلى
عفاف الهدى
حساسة بزيادة

تسلموو حبيباتي على المرور الذووق 
وأهم شي عرفتو ليش تشتهو كل نوع من
أنواع الطعام ...
لاعدمت هالطله الحلوة ,,,
دمتم جميعا بألف خير ..

----------


## وردة الكميليا

يسلموو
معلومات جديدة , قيمة ومثيرة 
وصحيح الكلام إلي عن الشوكلا
بعد إذنك لطشت الموضوع إلى إيملي
للفائدة
سلمت يمناكِ

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

وردة الكميليا

أهلا وسهلا بك عزيزتي في صفحتي
والله يسلمك من كل شر ..
إلطشيه وبالعافية عليش أهم شي لا
تنسيني من الدعاء  :toung: 
دمتِ بألف خير ..

----------


## رنيم الحب

معلومــــات راائعة .. ولأول مرة أسمع بها 

اللحين فهمت ليش أشتهي آكل تمـر بكثرة
يعني جسمي محتاج لطااقة 

واذا أشتهينا الحلويات .. يعني نظل نااكل طول اليوم 
أعتقد أنه شهوة  مو كل الحالات تكون حاجة للجسم 

ومو معناتها نترك أنفسنا وناكل كل شي نشتهيه  
خووفي نبلع طوول اليوم 

الحمد لله .. ما أتشهى واجد للأكل لأن الأكل آخر أهتماماتي 
آآكل للحاجة .. عند الجوووع .. 

يسلموو غاليتي .. 
**نسيم الذكريات ** 
على المعلومات الراائعة .. 
موفقة لكل خير.. 
تحياااتي االقلبية.. 
.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

رنيم الحب
نورتي صفحتي غاليتي بالطلة الحلوة..
لاعدمت هذا التواجد المشرق دمت بألف خير
خالص التحايا لكِ..

----------

